# DIY canister filter



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Look here.

The filter has no bio media yet. I believe the picture explains the general idea. Here are some details:

The lid of the plastic food container has been drilled with a 1/2" bit meant for wood.

The barbs have male threading on one end and are fastened to the lid with threaded PVS coupling cut in half. The seal is provided by an o-ring on one side of this connection.

The water is being sucked by the powerhead and discharged at the bottom of the filter through a "standpipe". That is just a 1/2" PVC pipe that has a slanted cut on one bottom and an o-ring on top (glued to a white PVC coupling). When the lid is closed the coupling that holds the barb in place meets and compresses the o-ring of the standpipe forming a seal. Cushion for that seal is also provided by the sponge on the bottom.

I did make a prototype that had the powerhead inside the canister but priming was somewhat painfull so I decided to go the easy way. The extra barb that you see on the picture plugged with a white cap was used for the powerhead cable.

The blue hoses are taken from a lawnsprinkler system and greatly simplify the connection to the tank because they don't kink.

--Nikolay


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I like it.

On pictures I've seen of the older Eheim filters, the motor was placed outside the canister. ADA filters look very similar too, with the motor outside the filtration chamber. I'd love to see you get rid of the power head from the aquarium and place it outside the drum. Where there's a will there's a way!

This photo is from Daniel Larrson's blog/gallery:








Link to image: http://194.236.255.117/defblog/picture/1301.html

General gallery link:
http://194.236.255.117/defblog/gallery.html

There are several other photos of a DIY cannister filter too.

Andrew Cribb


----------

